# The cheapest high protein/ carb meal ever!



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

500g tubs off turkey mince costs £1.70. A 250g serving is over 60g protein! So 1 meal costs 85p. Add to that half an onion (fried in no oil with the turkeymince) and 200g basmati rice and you have got a balanced meal (fat in mince) for about £1.40! I usually add a pint of fat free milk also.

Why not try it peeps, tastes great and cheap as chips!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

cannon9688 said:


> 500g tubs off turkey mince costs £1.70. A 250g serving is over 60g protein! So 1 meal costs 85p. Add to that half an onion (fried in no oil with the turkeymince) and 200g basmati rice and you have got a balanced meal (fat in mince) for about £1.40! I usually add a pint of fat free milk also.
> 
> Why not try it peeps, tastes great and cheap as chips!


cant beat abit of turkey mince  , will try this :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet, cheers mate will consider this when im done cutting. Where do you get the mince from? Never tried it before.


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Turkey mince from sainsburys mate. This meal is a staple in my diet at the mo. U can also add some chicken bisto granules for extra taste.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

over 60g prot from 250g? are you eatig superduper turkey mince mate? lol think its closer to the 50g mark lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :must try this stuff only ever had turkey breast sounds dead on:thumbup1:


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

weeman said:


> over 60g prot from 250g? are you eatig superduper turkey mince mate? lol think its closer to the 50g mark lol


No, per 100g cooked is 27g protein. So 200g is 54g protein. 50g is 23g protein. So, 250g is 67g protein?


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

50g is 13.5g protein sorry


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

cannon9688 said:


> 50g is 13.5g protein sorry


Fcuk me. The stuff I have is only 18g per 100g.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

brown pasta 100g = 25p

1 chicken breast ~£1

Mixed veg 1 portion (frozen)= ~10p

add maybe a bit of olive oil and your sorted for macros..... i think:confused1:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Fcuk me. The stuff I have is only 18g per 100g.


The macros change when you cook the meat. Once it's cooked it tends to have a high protein %age as the water and some fat will have drained off.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Fcuk me. The stuff I have is only 18g per 100g.


ditto!!

what brand of turkey mince is this again cannon?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok try turkey mince, little gravy, peas and sweetcorn, chopped chili and pasta nice with a bit of a kik.


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

weeman said:


> ditto!!
> 
> what brand of turkey mince is this again cannon?


sainsburys own brand... Clear package with purple label


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nice one mate cheers


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

soundsgood mate will try it :thumbup1: always glad to hear money saving/good nutrition ideas


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

gonna have to try that later on but without the onion.

having fish fingers chips and beans atm lol.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

never seen turkey mince anywhere, will have a look in asda tomorrow.

have got lean beef mince, bit of frozen onion, small bit of cheese and wholemeal pasta tonight... plus another portion for tomorrow yeehaw. love it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

As willie said it's roughly 20g protein per 100g uncooked, 27g cooked (when less water etc. in it). So 250g prior to cooking will have 50g in it, ish!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/2/xpi52490232.htm

For anyone who shops at tesco, here it is.

Thanks cannon for the ideas


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Is your 250g serving wieghed out AFTER cooking?

If you wiegh 250g out raw, then cook it, you wont have 60g of protein, becasue 250g raw wieght, will wiegh a good bit less after cooking as it loses moisture.

LOL magic mince

Raw turkey mince - 5% fat stuff, is typically around the 20ish g of protein per 100g RAW wieght.

Also, cooked wieghts are inherently innacurate anyway - simply becasue you could flash fry it for 3 minutes or you could foreman grill it for ten - the wieghts of the finished product - even tho starting with the same raw wieght in each case - will be entirely different.


----------



## smudge (Sep 15, 2008)

i saw this the other day and sent the misses to get some, its my new favourite meal


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

george foreman mince? isn't that a bit of hassle getting it off again?

on a side note, my new george foreman is pretty rubbish, got it because the gf wanted removable plates for easy cleaning, but my last one had variable temperature so got loads of fat out of the meats, this one just seems to sear all the meat and I get about half a teaspoon of liquid out of all the meats I put on it, steak/chicken etc. hoping it breaks soon so I can get a variable temperature one again!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> george foreman mince? isn't that a bit of hassle getting it off again?
> 
> on a side note, my new george foreman is pretty rubbish, got it because the gf wanted removable plates for easy cleaning, but my last one had variable temperature so got loads of fat out of the meats, this one just seems to sear all the meat and I get about half a teaspoon of liquid out of all the meats I put on it, steak/chicken etc. hoping it breaks soon so I can get a variable temperature one again!


One word. HAMMER.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> george foreman mince? isn't that a bit of hassle getting it off again?
> 
> on a side note, my new george foreman is pretty rubbish, got it because the gf wanted removable plates for easy cleaning, but my last one had variable temperature so got loads of fat out of the meats, this one just seems to sear all the meat and I get about half a teaspoon of liquid out of all the meats I put on it, steak/chicken etc. hoping it breaks soon so I can get a variable temperature one again!


I got one of these mate, Cuisinart Griddle and Grill: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

All I can say is, it is worth every penny. I chucked my GF out because the quality was poor. This does the job so well and you can tell it is engineered so well, the food somehow tastes nicer than the GF?!

If you have the money and need a grill (also a griddler) I would get it. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

robc said:


> I got one of these mate, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cuisinart-GR4U-Griddle-and-Grill/dp/B000H7QV9K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1252341088&sr=1-1
> 
> All I can say is, it is worth every penny. I chucked my GF out because the quality was poor. This does the job so well and you can tell it is engineered so well, the food somehow tastes nicer than the GF?!
> 
> If you have the money and need a grill (also a griddler) I would get it. :thumb:


aye that does look good mate, tbh paid 60 for the GF and I'm p***ed off with it so might be worth seeing if I can flog it and get one of these. Also not only is it not variable heat, but almost everytime you open it, the top plate comes unfastened at 1 side so you have to hold it to open the thing and then fasten it on again.

might be able to temp the missus as she like paninis 

or I might just take cheese's advice and destroy the f***er!! :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just had my turkey mince with uncle bens chinese rice and brown sauce. Twas nice.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> aye that does look good mate, tbh paid 60 for the GF and I'm p***ed off with it so might be worth seeing if I can flog it and get one of these. Also not only is it not variable heat, but almost everytime you open it, the top plate comes unfastened at 1 side so you have to hold it to open the thing and then fasten it on again.
> 
> might be able to temp the missus as she like paninis
> 
> *or I might just take cheese's advice and destroy the f***er!!* :thumb:


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> over 60g prot from 250g? are you eatig superduper turkey mince mate? lol think its closer to the 50g mark lol


Well the mince i get is 98% fat free and has 28 grams of protein per 4 ounces so it works out close to the same.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't get your mince from Sainsburys it always has more fat in it and its more expensive. Tesco's always is the leanest and I've tried Asda and Morrisons.

I chop up some chillis, ginger and red onion and marinade it with a bit of Reggae Reggae sauce....Put a bit of music into your life...an' ting'


----------

